# Creepy doll2013



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

My first "creepy doll" for Asylum Haunt.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job - love the hand!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

You certainly achieved the creepy look, nice work.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

You've given it a antique look, almost like the face is going to crack! I too like the hand.


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks, all. Stay tuned; more to come!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

She is a bit disturbing so yay, good work!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Dolls are creepy, this one especially so.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I dig it!!


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

Next project, but pretty creepy already...


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Great job and can't wait to see the next one- you're right, creepy already!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I like the hand on the first one also. It is scary how the toy industry already make scary looking babies for the kids to play with. The second doll you are going to work on does look very scary already. That should be a fun project!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: These are looking super creepy Paul. Really nice color on the first one...how is it that a doll...can look....dead?? (don't you have to be alive first?)


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

This is Burnadette. She is a bad, bad girl who likes to play with fire.
See her in action at


----------

